# PROJECT : how to acknolege Apple



## hELLO wORLD (Mar 10, 2001)

I think Apple, and Apple employees are doing (and have done) a hard and great job. I know Apple is a company and peoples are paid to do their job. However, they think about their customers, unlike MS... And I think some of us, the power Mac-users, could do something to support Apple.

Not money, but maybe a website or an acknoledgment email with our signature, as many as possible.

Do you think it is a good idea ? Have you other ideas ?
How many of you want to elaborate and participate in such a project ?


----------



## zaustin (Mar 10, 2001)

I'm up for it....sign me up!  I say we do it as a petition with a standard message to the people at apple.  Kinda like one of those demandmac.com petitions...except in the form of a thank you.  I dunno seems like a good idea.


----------



## hELLO wORLD (Mar 10, 2001)

Okay, the petition model is good.

I think we can bring artworks like images or movies or what we want. If someone is excelling in something like image design and it is a passion for him, he can bring his work. however, the result (= the acknoledgment letter) must be a big unified thing  and not multiple little works...
I think of one printed letter with a beautiful picture, an acknoledgment sentence, and our signature (printed, not real, of course...)
If someone works in a print shop, he can help by printing this letter.
If someone want to do a really cool and adequat picture, he can draw it, with the suggestion of anyone that is interested on this project.
A real letter will have more impact, in my opinion, but it is only an idea. It depends also on the number of participants... I mean 4 signatures will be ridiculous.

I like the way Apple says "Thanks for your help and for being a part of Apple history. We couldn't do it without you." in the Public Beta Package. I think a sentence hewd in the same wood could be great.

I am not good in English, and I think the first thing is to find this sentence...

Maybe something like :
"We are proud to being part of Apple history, and we want to congratulate and thank this thinking different company and all its employees that brings us an Operating System that is being made and conceived for us.
Thank you for your time, your patience, and your difference !

Long life to Apple !"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 10, 2001)

Hmmmm seeing how this is a multi enthic OS (a real multienthnic OS) why dont we have people say something good in their native language and then do a translation afterwards lol ;-)

I think the above ideas are nice... how about some "fan artwork" ??? 


Admiral


----------



## hELLO wORLD (Mar 12, 2001)

This project doesn't seem to be a big success...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 12, 2001)

LOL... people are me-centric lol ... they might not care...too bad... I think apple did a great job with OS X


----------



## endian (Mar 13, 2001)

we should all send Apple an iCard


----------



## VGZ (Mar 13, 2001)

Yes lets send them iCards.  Anyone have the address of the developement team?


----------



## hELLO wORLD (Mar 13, 2001)

LOL...

iCard is not a bad idea, however... But I think we should start  iCongrats, a brand new iApp... LOL

For the iCard, we should use an homemade artwork... Else imagine congrat Apple with their work...


----------

